# How do I transfer my files from OS 8.5 to a newer iMac?



## IceDigger (May 29, 2007)

I have an old imac 233 here that has os 8.5 on it and I am having a tough time getting files transfered over to my new imac.  I tried a usb hard drive and the old mac did not pick it up.

Any ideas?


----------



## bobw (May 29, 2007)

See if This helps.


----------



## IceDigger (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  When I do that it gives me this error:

"This file server uses an incompatible version of the afp protocal."


----------



## bobw (May 29, 2007)

Check This


----------



## IceDigger (May 29, 2007)

That did not work either.  When I go into Network Browser on the old imac and click on the new imac that it sees I get the error message "The server James Computer cannot be found".  The old imac sees the new imac but seems like it cannot connect for whatever reason.


----------



## eddiejoepopcorn (Aug 9, 2007)

I am dealing with a similar problem (8.1). I'll let you know if I get it solved.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2007)

Maybe AppleTalk needs to be turned off in both machines? This is just a guess.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, I can't speak for 8.5, but I did transfer some files from OS 9 just last week to 10.4, and was able to connect over ethernet by typing in the IP address of the 10.4 machine. Anytime I tried to transfer larger files, it would drop the remove connection. So, I had to make a change on the 10.4 machine which fixed it. But, I don't think that is your problem.


----------



## fryke (Aug 9, 2007)

If nothing else works, you can use FTP as the protocol. Turn on FTP sharing on your OS X machine and use an FTP client on the classic Mac. Access via IP address and your Mac OS X user name (the short version) and password.


----------



## eddiejoepopcorn (Aug 10, 2007)

I have used bobw's suggestion (i.e., the carlson stuff) successfully, to move files from OS 8.1 to OSX. I did have Scott's problem of the OSX server crashing on large files. Scott, I would like to know how you fixed this. Using FTP sounds like a good idea too. The only problem I have had is getting the permissions messed up on the transferred files, and I haven't figured out yet how to unlock them.


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 10, 2007)

eddiejoepopcorn said:


> I have used bobw's suggestion (i.e., the carlson stuff) successfully, to move files from OS 8.1 to OSX. I did have Scott's problem of the OSX server crashing on large files. Scott, I would like to know how you fixed this. Using FTP sounds like a good idea too. The only problem I have had is getting the permissions messed up on the transferred files, and I haven't figured out yet how to unlock them.


Good old Bob. Dont we all miss him?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2007)

Does  the iMac 233 support Target Disk mode?


----------



## fryke (Aug 11, 2007)

It hasn't got FireWire.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 11, 2007)

eddiejoepopcorn said:


> I have used bobw's suggestion (i.e., the carlson stuff) successfully, to move files from OS 8.1 to OSX. I did have Scott's problem of the OSX server crashing on large files.



What version of OS-X are you using. I know that the latest versions of 10.4 will fail connection with the old os versions (pre-X). In such a case, use an old version of os-x and the connection should be stable.

You can usual take the harddrive out the old mac and put it (temporary) in the new mac or an external casing. This might also be an option.


Good luck, Kees


----------

